# Has TATA DoCoMo stopped?



## sumit05 (Oct 31, 2017)

Has docomo stopped its service because i m not able to recharge.Here in my area the retailers are saying they have stopped recharging docomo.Are all docomo users facing this? Till now no official conformation from Docomo.Share your thoughts.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, It stopped in Haryana. Other States don't know. Even my friend get message from them to port number to other company. So port ur number as soon as possible.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2017)

Already *ported* my Tata DoCoMo number to Vodafone(4G),some 2 months ago,here at Kolkata Circle.
So,those of whom are having Tata DoCoMo numbers,port to other providers of your choice including JiO.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2017)

T24 is also some  how connected with Tata Docomo I guess but so far it's working good but not sure if I should port or not - got T24 from Big Bazaar


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2017)

topgear said:


> T24 is also some  how connected with Tata Docomo I guess but so far it's working good but not sure if I should port or not - got T24 from Big Bazaar


Friend, better move on to other providers of your choice and decision.  The earlier you switch over, the less hassle and complexity later on.


----------



## lutenic (Nov 8, 2017)

ax3 said:


> some news says Tata docomo has been sold to Airtel ... will take some time for Airtel to adjust Tata users ...
> 
> am getting slow net speed (40kbps) via docomo wifi dongle from this month ... hope Airtel does it fast ...
> 
> any1 using docomo wifi dongle experiencing speed issues ???



Yes True, TATA customer are being ported to Airtel officially. People should get notification that they are being ported to Airtel soon


----------



## dissel (Nov 11, 2017)

Also like to know T24 future...recently recharged via Freecharge and it worked.

Got two T24 SIM.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 12, 2017)

I've been a docomo user for a fairly long time and of late i've been receiving messages from tata on my phone that say something along the lines of "Dear Customer,the rumours that tata teleservices have ceased operations are completely untrue and false-we continue to provide services as usual".I've received this message on my phone atleast 8-10 times over the past few days-make of that what you will.I live in a region situated in south 24 pgs of WB btw.

Docomo's website still appears to be functional and my sim cards are still working normally-i am yet to receive any notifications or warnings to port my number to some other service provider from tata's end,only time will tell what lies in store for us.


----------



## dissel (Dec 16, 2017)

Today I'm seeing this happening for my T24 SIM for the whole day - Changing network, during that switch Phone, temporarily lost network  - Anyone having similar experience with their T24 SIM ?



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6kE2l47.jpg

*i.imgur.com/McC8FOt.jpg


*imgur.com/6kE2l47


----------



## ankushv (Feb 20, 2018)

My GSM and CDMA numbers are working fine in Mumbai .

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushv (Feb 20, 2018)

Checked my numbers . CDMA and GSM . Still working in Mumbai . Also in Mumbai the GSM now works on 3g without changing sim on Airtel . As in  Mumbai circle previously Tata docomo was 2g only  . Also note that although my phone is 4G with Tata sim catching the airtel network ... the sim can only work upto 3g no 4G airtel for my sim at least as of now .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 21, 2018)

The same is being happening for Aircel too?

They can't abruptly stop the service unnoticed, right? Pretty much everything is linked with mobile number (aadhaar, gas, bank...).


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes Aircel also has stopped suddenly from today morning I guess. One friend from Chennai has confirmed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Yes Aircel also has stopped suddenly from today morning I guess. One friend from Chennai has confirmed.


Just a rumor:
Aircel network issues spark service closure rumours


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 22, 2018)

I have two people from Chennai who reported they aren't getting network since today morning in their Aircel SIMs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2018)

It seems like Aircel is facing some major network issue as per their official update.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 3, 2018)

For the last few days my phone containing my docomo sim has been switching over to "IND AIRTEL" network from "Tata Docomo" while remaining on standby-whenever this happens i can't make and receive any calls whatsoever until and unless i restart the phone(strangely however,data services still seem to work though),which is really a major irritant.Has anyone else faced this issue with docomo?Is there any possible way to stop this auto-switching of my phone to airtel's network?

Btw my phone happens to be a motorola g2 x1068.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2018)

Why are you sticking with docomo in the first place?Issues like these are the signs telling you to port your number to airtel as soon as possible or you may face the same fate as those of aircel customers.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 3, 2018)

Aren't docomo numbers automatically supposed to be integrated with airtel's network,given that airtel has acquired docomo's telecom business?

Can you tell me what do i need to do if i want to port my number to airtel?Can i retain the original docomo sim that i currently have or do i have to get a new one to avoid any compatibility issues?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 3, 2018)

I am not aware about "technical integration" of existing docomo sims.You can call airtel customer care/visit airtel store(preferred) for confirmation(as you said docomo is now owned by airtel so may be all you need is an upgraded airtel sim).Porting is not possible I think as technically docomo network is no longer a separate network from airtel.


----------

